# Cemetery Caretaker



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got my butt in gear today and made my cemetery caretaker. I still have to stuff his shoes (not a big deal) but I ran out of child-free time.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Must have been the top gear. Looks great!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

what a well-dressed gent! I likey!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice, Haunti.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks good nice job haunti


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

feels like he's about to walk towards me. that's a good thing!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hauntie he is great. I need one too.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I like the Corvette in the background too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

real or fake?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Wonderful job. Great face too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everybody.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice one! Always did like those bushy eyebrows on old men props.. hehe


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love him Haunti! Boy, when you get in gear....you GET IN GEAR!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He really does look great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the outfit on him.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the caretaker! Reminds me I need more static figures... got any time to make me one too?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Good job on the caretaker! Reminds me I need more static figures... got any time to make me one too?


I have time Z! Making the PVC frame took less than 10 minutes with my horizontal band saw.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got the outfit at goodwill. I thought he should be dressed in nice clothes as a caretaker. I may swap out the shovel for a cane.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I think he looks wonderful. He'll be a great addition to your haunt, Hauntie


----------

